# Memphis In May



## Cliff H. (May 14, 2007)

The wife and I will be there this year on Friday the 18th.  I hope to taste some competition quality Q and meet some folks and take some pics.

Anyone else going to be there ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 14, 2007)

Sounds like a great time Cliff.  Dont forget to pass along the BBQ Central name there.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 19, 2007)

MIM was a great trip.  Pics are loading.  I was amazed at how serious people take bbq.  I told my wife not to say anything else about my hobby.

We stood in line for the Peoples Choice judging in a huge line and made friends with a couple who flew from California just to come to MIM.  Very nice folks.  When we left, they were still in there eating bbq. They will find thier way to the board soon.

I spent some time talking with Mike Simpson who was cooking with Willinghams BBQ.  He invited me and the wife to come into thier fenced off space and spoke with us one on one about smoking bbq and the pellet stove that they were using to turn out competition bbq.  He was very informative and one of the few people that I saw doing any kind of Public Relations work.

Meeting David Klose was the highlight of the day.  He also invited us in and gave us a tour around the pit he brought with him.  That thing had a tv built into it. I have never seen anything like it.  It even had a couple of barstools.  It also had a high tec grill that put out an insane amount of btu's.  At the end of the visit he forced me to take a picture with him.

The smell of bbq stayed with me all the way home.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2007)

Page not found on the link Cliff


----------



## cflatt (May 19, 2007)

Cant get the link to work. Sounds like you had a great time. Nothing like the smell of smoke staying with you.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 19, 2007)

I emailed myself and everything.  I'm working on it. :twisted:


----------



## Cliff H. (May 19, 2007)

Try This.  If it don't work then I will do it the hard way.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... share&Ux=0


----------



## cflatt (May 19, 2007)

working great, Thanks for posting. Looks like you had a blast.

was that pic with Dave right before you signed up for your next pit ?????


----------



## Cliff H. (May 19, 2007)

Good deal


----------



## Bruce B (May 19, 2007)

Great pics Cliff, yeah that Dave Klose is quite the character....


 [smilie=a_holycrap.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 19, 2007)

Great pics! I love Memphis, use to travel through there frequently when I lived in Little Rock.  Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 20, 2007)

Great pics.  Ever meet anyone that talks as much as Dave Klose???  He's quite a character and a great guy.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 20, 2007)

fantastic pics.  felt like I was right there.  Looked like a great time.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 20, 2007)

Cliff, thanks for that....looks like the trip of a lifetime!

Mucho jealous here..


----------



## Cliff H. (May 20, 2007)

Jack's Old South takes Grand Champion.........again.

Must be something to high heat cooking afterall.

There was not one WSM in the whole event......Well there was one at the Weber tent but is only for show.

I only saw two eggs and no other ceramic cooker either.

I did see a couple of chargrillers and that really took me by surprise.

PS: I have a very good inside source that tells me  that Weber is going to be producing a 22 1/2" WSM.  I learned of this at the event while standing in line to get a Pulled Pork sammie.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 20, 2007)

Cliff, I've heard the same thing....can't wait to see it.
corporate crap takes too long!!!  just show me the money!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 22, 2007)

Mike, does Starbucks sponsor you at all?


----------



## Cliff H. (May 22, 2007)

Sorry I missed you.  

We can hook up next year.  Look forward to tasting that sauce.


----------

